# Potty Training. HELP!!!



## Barb Benning (Oct 29, 2018)

12 week old GSD....have been at it for 6 days w/ +++ praise and treats for going potty outside, then he comes in and pees on carpet 5 min later. When I take him out every 15-20 min...he takes a side trip to pee on carpet on his way to me and the door out! So exhausting, and hard for me to go down on knees to clean carpet 2x an hour (at least!). Am so exhausted, any suggestions?...Barb


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Carry him out for the next couple of weeks.Try and stay out with him until he pees a couple of times.


----------



## Barb Benning (Oct 29, 2018)

I am out w/ puppy at all times when he peed outside, he has peed outside at least 100 times, and 25 times inside!! He is too heavy for me to carry now...26#.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you had him to the vet to check for a UTI?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Are you cleaning up with an enzyme based cleaner?


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Potty training was a huge issue for me too. I had to carry him all the way from my apartment, to the lift, and then outside. But the last time I could carry my dog with one hand was when he was 4-5 months old, so I had to think of something.

The catalyst was when I realised I have to correct him everytime he peed inside, right then and there AS HE PEED. I would say NO! NO MORE! firmly as he finished peeing. After a couple weeks of 'correcting him in the act,' he's never had accidents no more. There's no use in correcting after you find a pool of pee, it has to be DURING.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Crate him on and off and put leash on him and take him outside then praise and good treat.

Clean carpet..... try to close off carpet potty spot. Make it less appealing to walk on.

This is not rocket science and yes they are puppies and n need to understand what we are asking them to do. We have to be persistent .. People who say their puppy on pee'd a few times in the house did not have a magical puppy they had a great plan of attack. A 12 week old puppy should Never be out of sight therefore you should always be able to correct.


----------



## Barb Benning (Oct 29, 2018)

I clean w/ Spot Shot...advertises it eliminates pet odors...my while house smells of Spot Shot now!


----------



## Barb Benning (Oct 29, 2018)

Thx Malibu...will keep him leashed and next to me in house...and correct in the act. That reminded me how it worked for me w/ my GSDs years ago. Guess I was influenced by all the recent reading of only focusing on praising positives. Last nite I decided to remove the inside dog water fountain...he must be getting too much water!


----------



## Barb Benning (Oct 29, 2018)

Thx McGloomy, again I will try leashed in house and correct bad behavior IMMEDIATELY. Thx to all for your support...has been empowering when I was down!


----------



## Barb Benning (Oct 29, 2018)

We go to vet for first time tomorrow, for 12 week shots. I will ask vet, thx!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I definitely agree with ruling out the UTI. To add on to what McGloomy said - correct during the act, not after - I've gone as far as to push my puppy with two fingers (not hard, just enough to move him slightly) while saying, "Nuh-uh!" the one time he tried to pee in front of me on the carpet, then scooped him up and took him outside to finish with praise. He's had 2 accidents in the month I've had him - both times were my fault and one time was in front of me. 

Patience! Block off the inside potty spot - maybe try a different cleaner to see if it makes a difference. We use Nature's Miracles (sp?) I have a carpet version and hardwood. Keep him leashed/crated/baby gated/ex-penned/etc with you. Mine just started going up the stairs without me to do his own thing (just like his mom *sighs*) so I have to be extra careful to keep an eye on him.


Edit to add: some puppies take longer to potty train than others. My shiba and Steel were/are relatively potty trained at less than 3 months old. Katsu. my female, took until 8 months to fully/reliably potty train.


----------



## TechieTechie (Oct 29, 2018)

Has anyone tried this method? Does it actually work? I know about the bell part for signaling, but more about the crating only approach until he/she is housebroken.


Thanks


Pumpkin's mom


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mrkswfe (Dec 5, 2018)

I have a 4 month old female got her at 3 months she was never inside , never socialized at all so she is scared of her own shadow , now its snowing she wont poop on the snow , I keep her with me at all times , she gets down as soon as were not looking and pees


----------

